# I’m ready for St. Paddys day



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't seen corned beef in the stores around here in years, and I'd love to have a couple.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't seen corned beef in the stores around here in years, and I'd love to have a couple.


Wish I could help you out. Wonder why you can’t find them. They don’t sell or stores can’t get them? Mine is 3 lb for $15.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've no idea. This year might be the cost. I have made corned beef but now I refuse to pay what's being asked for brisket.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I just bought a large flat corned beef at Costco. I think it was $4.45 a lb. Its a beauty. But very big for two of us.
Probably cook the whole thing. Then cut in half and freeze the other half in the cooking liquid. I have some of those Cambro square restaurant containers with lids. Plenty big and I have three sizes. Like this.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I just bought a large flat corned beef at Costco. I think it was $4.45 a lb. Its a beauty. But very big for two of us.
> Probably cook the whole thing. Then cut in half and freeze the other half in the cooking liquid. I have some of those Cambro square restaurant containers with lids. Plenty big and I have three sizes. Like this.
> View attachment 687164


An elderly aunt said her mother froze leftover turkey in broth and it tasted fresh later. The same must apply to other meats.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Chatted with a person here who said their Publix and Costo were out of corned beef but they got a couple at Sams. It’s just strange the things that stores run out of.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> An elderly aunt said her mother froze leftover turkey in broth and it tasted fresh later. The same must apply to other meats.


No air this way. No difference between 6 months old or new. As long as its submerged there is no concern.


Startingover said:


> Chatted with a person here who said their Publix and Costo were out of corned beef but they got a couple at Sams. It’s just strange the things that stores run out of.


Got mine at Costco. They had plenty and they were beautiful. Might be the best looking cut of brisket I have ever bought. Nice fat cap. But not to thick. Without fat, corned beef is just corned beef. Fat is good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> No air this way. No difference between 6 months old or new. As long as its submerged there is no concern.
> 
> Got mine at Costco. They had plenty and they were beautiful. Might be the best looking cut of brisket I have ever bought. Nice fat cap. But not to thick. Without fat, corned beef is just corned beef. Fat is good.


I will spend forever scraping every minuscule pc of fat off meat after its cooked. As long as a fat cap can be sliced off it’s ok.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I will spend forever scraping every minuscule pc of fat off meat after its cooked. As long as a fat cap can be sliced off it’s ok.


I like the fat on pork chops, pork roasts, steaks and especially corned beef. When I eat my steak there is nothing left on the plate but maybe some gristle. Corned beef sandwiches IMO are not corned beef sandwiches without the fat.
Fat is so underrated and not as bad for you as some may want you to think. Besides it tastes GREAT.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> An elderly aunt said her mother froze leftover turkey in broth and it tasted fresh later. The same must apply to other meats.


I think it's the oxidizing that changes the taste. Keep out oxygen & it's good.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Plenty of corned beef in the supermarket, and even Walmart, around here. I've seen better-looking cabbage, but all the produce looks horrible lately. We're going out for St. Pat's dinner so I haven't bought any this year.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm. What to do?

first I rinsed off my corned beef and it had a lot of thick bloody goop on it which is now standing in my sink, as it didn’t drain.

I always rinse off meat. Back 40 years ago there was a little grocer in the middle of a residential area and he lived next-door to the grocery store. Nana said one time his big dog was behind the counter and licked meat so she said always rinse it off.

Decided to cook it in the crockpot because I have a couple errands and don’t leave the house if a burner is on. The pkg directions say if using a CP preferably cook it slow which I don’t understand because it says if you’re cooking it on a stove top cook it one hour per pound mine is 3 pounds so three hours! I set the CP on high for four hours as That’s the minimum time but I’m hoping it’ll be done at noon. maybe when I get back I should transfer it to the stove top into a different pan in cook it on the stove top.

I Skipped breakfast in anticipation of a good corn beef meal.

PS I’m single because I’m divorced not because I am widowed from poisoning my husband with my cooking


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A reminder of my corned beef:

red spots on my stomach, some blistered. I picked my corned beef up out of the boiling broth to transfer to a plate and it slipped off my fork back into the broth splashing me and I think my T-shirt kept that liquid on my stomach. I was more concerned with getting my corn beef out onto a plate before it overcook.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh ouch!


----------



## johnd393 (May 12, 2007)

Corned beef brisket is $3.99/lb at the Meijer store here. 
I'm trying different cooking methods.
I did one in the crock pot and it was not as tender as I expected. I suspect the low setting on my slow cooker is not low enough for a slow cook.
I did the oven method instructions on the package. tender & tasty. Just takes longer
The store must have over bought cus they still have it. I bought more. I got 2 in the freezer. I know it's more expensive other times of the year. 
Wife doesn't always like things I cook but she's eating my corned beef.
So it was too late the do the oven, We brought another CB home from the store. Lets give the pressure cooker a try.
A 3.5 lb piece, 90 minutes at high pressure in a Cuisinart electric pressure cooker, 1.5 cup water, just the season packet sprinkled on top, followed be 10 minutes with the carrots cabbage & potatoes thrown in. It came out great. I won't say it tasted better than the oven method but it was tasty and the most tender. I like simple, The speed and ease of prep of the pressure cooker and the results we got makes the pressure cooker the winner.

I'm supposed to reduce my salt intake. Some variation in taste is because I'm doing different amounts of quick rinsing, rinsing well, & soaking in water, to reduce the salt content. A quick rinse left it a little salty, A overnight soak in clean water left it a little too bland. Next I'll try a 1 hour soak. 
Anyway, I expected the slow cooker to produce the most tender CB but it did not, The pressure cooker did.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

johnd393 said:


> Corned beef brisket is $3.99/lb at the Meijer store here.
> I'm trying different cooking methods.
> I did one in the crock pot and it was not as tender as I expected. I suspect the low setting on my slow cooker is not low enough for a slow cook.
> I did the oven method instructions on the package. tender & tasty. Just takes longer
> ...


My MIL cooked everything in her pressure cooker. She said her 5 kids were too lazy to chew so they liked everything really tender. I just looked at corn beef in the store today and it looked good. I don’t have time to cook one now so skipped it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tougher meat is cooked low and slow, to be tender. A good quality steak needs high heat quickly. It's already tender. It has to do with the muscle fibers.

But, that doesn't apply to your stomach! Where were your chaps & protective gear?

The goop on the meat is probably clotted blood, what I was trying to explain to you, before.


----------

